# problemas kms/fb en resolución de consola

## papu

Hola desde que active el KMS( ahora no recuerdo en que versión del kernel empezó) la resolución de la consola en la carga del kernel es inestable( con kms debería ser automático) primero carga todo a resolución por defecto y luego al llegar a Populating /dev wiht existing devices throught uevents....( lo digo como punto de referencia en pantalla no por que tenga algo que ver con el problema) la pantalla hace un "switch" de cambio de resolución y pasa a resolución correcta pero el texto empieza a 3/4 partes de la pantalla , adjunto foto para que veáis el tema:

http://img94.imageshack.us/f/20110203145332.jpg/

tengo el kms correctamente activado:

http://img87.imageshack.us/f/instantania2.png/

las opciones del  support for frame buffer devices desactivadas , aunque no puedo desactivar la opción genérica , sólo dejarla como M:

http://img80.imageshack.us/f/instantania3.png/

Tengo activado el console display drivers support, ya que no leí que fuera necessario desactivarlo usando KMS, supongo sera esencial para mostrar la consola correctamente:

http://img193.imageshack.us/f/instantania1.png/

Aquí os dejo mi configuración del kernel 2.6.38-rc3-git1 x86_64 que estoy usando por si alguien se toma la moléstia de ver si tengo algo conflictivo que afecta a este modo consola.

http://www.papuweb.com/gentoo/config_38r3-git1

Y mi emerge --info

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.2.1.1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.38-rc3-git1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-rc3-git1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.8

Portage Tree: /usr/portage

Portage HEAD: fa2dfe6e8105cb687cb746ca117dc91b01587f2d /usr/portage/.git/refs/heads/funtoo.org

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3::funtoo

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.8-r2::funtoo

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1::funtoo

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13::funtoo, 2.68::funtoo

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3::funtoo, 1.10.3::funtoo, 1.11.1::funtoo

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1::funtoo

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5::funtoo

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1::funtoo

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1::funtoo

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2::funtoo

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.32::funtoo (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    priority: 1000

sunrise

    location: /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -1

desktop-effects

    location: /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -2

x11

    location: /usr/local/portage/layman/x11

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -3

egt

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: -4

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-fF6Dta6Xiu,guid=d53597d4828de507a8c5cc8800000017"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v --keep-going"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages mini-manifest news nodoc parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

GS_LIB="/home/enric/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc-2.0::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/enric/.gtkrc::/home/enric/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/home/enric"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.34"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/2"

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="ca en es"

LOGNAME="enric"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="10"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="22"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/enric"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/home/enric/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/localhost:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/2512,unix/localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2512"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHELL_SESSION_ID="0d81ddc93ea74e94822833d8d1928a3a"

SHLVL="2"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

STRIGI_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/strigi:"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/portage-mini-2010.git"

SYNC_USER="root"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X accessibility acl alac alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode flac fontconfig fortran fuse gallium gdbm gif git gpm iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lame mad mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pcre perl plasma png pppd pulseaudio python readline semantic-desktop session spell sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode v4l2 vorbis wavpack webkit xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xrandr zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca en es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="enric"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

WINDOWID="39845906"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_THEME="gentoo"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="414627016851628f0c677c5800000f84-1296744035.448483-835891216"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

no sé cuál puede ser el problema pero:

 *Quote:*   

> tengo el kms correctamente activado:
> 
> http://img87.imageshack.us/f/instantania2.png/ 

 

a menos que uses un initrd donde tengas todo lo necesario para KMS tienes que tenerlo todo instalado como <*>, incluído CONFIG_DRM_RADEON ya que depende de este.

 *Quote:*   

> las opciones del support for frame buffer devices desactivadas , aunque no puedo desactivar la opción genérica , sólo dejarla como M:
> 
> http://img80.imageshack.us/f/instantania3.png/

 

no necesitas ningún dispositivo frambuffer pero CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE tienes que tenerlo como <*> tb., a menos que uses un initrd.

Es mas, creo que en el momento que pongas CONFIG_DRM_RADEON como <*> automáticamente CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE se te pondrá igual, porque es una dependencia directa si mal no recuerdo.

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo activado el console display drivers support, ya que no leí que fuera necessario desactivarlo usando KMS, supongo sera esencial para mostrar la consola correctamente:
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/f/instantania1.png/

 

no influye pero creo que se excluyen mutuamente, quiero decir, si usas KMS no puedes usar una consola VGA y viceversa.

No está de mas tenerlo por si falla KMS por el motivo que sea.

saluetes

----------

## papu

bueno el problema persiste sigue iniciando igual que como comenté, de todas formas yo intento poner como modulos en el kernel lo que puedo pero , desconozco si tengo algunos como M que debería poner como activados, supongo los que necessite en el boot del sistema, aunque por ahora no he tenido ningun problema, en ese sentido, supongo indicará que los tengo bastante bien puestos los <M> y los <*> ¿qué opinas, es buena señal?

Esto creo lo tengo correctamente configurado ¿no?

http://img31.imageshack.us/f/loadablemodule.png/

Se me ocurre el hd-audio que aunque lo tengo como M las opciones siguientes están todas como activadas, además cargandolo desde rc boot supongo será suficiente. 

Aquí hay alguna opción que no se si esta bien, concretamente Prevent firmware  from being build( no entiendo para que sirve aunque lea lo que pone en el help) y lo mismo me pasa con Select only drivers that don't need.... o o Mantain  a devtmpfs filesystem to mount  at /dev (esta parece interesante pero la verdad no se si la uso o la usaré)

http://img30.imageshack.us/f/genericdriversoptions.png/

Por cierto jamás he usado initrd, mañana lo miro, he leido que es una ram disk que se carga en boot? y que utilidad tiene exactamente, suena muy interesante.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> bueno el problema persiste sigue iniciando igual que como comenté, de todas formas yo intento poner como modulos en el kernel lo que puedo pero , desconozco si tengo algunos como M que debería poner como activados, supongo los que necessite en el boot del sistema, aunque por ahora no he tenido ningun problema, en ese sentido, supongo indicará que los tengo bastante bien puestos los <M> y los <*> ¿qué opinas, es buena señal? 

 

Hay situaciones en las que se recomienda compilar como módulo ( como el soporte i2c, monitoreo de hardware ) pero tu mismo, yo lo que uso habitualmente lo compilo dentro del kernel y lo que necesito de vez en cuando lo dejo como módulo y lo cargo cuando lo necesito.

 *Quote:*   

> Esto creo lo tengo correctamente configurado ¿no?
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/f/loadablemodule.png/

 

tu mismo, ahi yo sólo activo module unloading.

 *Quote:*   

> Aquí hay alguna opción que no se si esta bien, concretamente Prevent firmware from being build( no entiendo para que sirve aunque lea lo que pone en el help) y lo mismo me pasa con Select only drivers that don't need.... o o Mantain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev (esta parece interesante pero la verdad no se si la uso o la usaré)
> 
> http://img30.imageshack.us/f/genericdriversoptions.png/

 

lo del devtmpfs en /dev es para acelerar la carga del sistema pero sólo si se hace uso de un initrd hasat donde yo sé. 

Las demás opciones te permiten decirle al kernel que hacer con el firmware ( que puede estar dentro del kernel o no). Si esto te suena a chino es que no lo necesitas y déjalo con las opciones por defecto.

 *Quote:*   

> Por cierto jamás he usado initrd, mañana lo miro, he leido que es una ram disk que se carga en boot? y que utilidad tiene exactamente, suena muy interesante. 

 

si nunca lo has usado es que no lo necesitas. El initrd ( initial ram disk o algo asi ) permite básicamente poner a disposición del kernel utilidades, drivers, etc muy pronto en la carga del kernel porque de otra forma no estarían disponibles hasta que se monte el sistema de archivos. Todas las grandes distros usan initrd fundamentalmente por dos motivos : para la detección del hardware y para las virguerías como imágenes de fondo y animaciones durante la carga. El installcd de gentoo creo que tb. usa initrd p.ej.

Tb. se suele usar, o yo al menos lo he usado, para meter todo el sistema linux ahi dentro y cargarlo directamente en ram. Estoy hablando de sistemas linux muy pequeños para dispositivos como routers, etc., donde el sistema linux ocupa un par de megas.

Vamos, quiero decir con todo este rollo que tiene un montón de funciones y es muy útil.

saluetes

----------

## papu

bien gracias, ya me miraré eso del initrd, de todas formas si hasta ahora me ha ido bien pues, pero por curiosidad y probar que para lo que tengo , entre otras cosas, puesto el linux para trastear  :Smile: 

A ver si pronto puedo usar el 3d con mi tarjeta porque el tema kms y los drivers de ati , hace tiempo hablan del soporte mejorado en kernel pero por ahora , si pongo el ati radeon ( config_drm_radeon) como <*> aunque detecta en la carga la grafica no carga la aceleración 3d del mi tarjeta ati cypress, justo cuando al cargar llega a ese sitio, la carga del kernel se para unos 60segundos y luego sigue pero sin cargar el firmware que entiendo ya esta puesto por defecto, de todas formas estoy usando el 2.6.38r3 en git , espero la versión final carge correctamente.  Se esta alargando mucho este tema del 3d con ati hace ya 4 o 5 meses que no sale el libdrm, xf86-video-ati , mesa e xorg-server1.10 que según dicen da soporte aunque estan esperando a la version filan del 2.6.38, intentaré cargarlos desde git pero por ahora algun paquete me da error.

En otro orden de cosas en funtoo esta disponible( pero masqueado) el portage 2.2.2 que da soporte a eapi-4  , el cual necesito para la carga de alguno de los módulos anteriormente dichos, segun parece bajo gentoo el portage llega a 2.2_rc67-r2. No se las ventajas o no del eapi4 , hasta ayer no sabia ni que existia el eapi este  :Smile: 

Cuando pregunté en los foros en inglés sobre que no podia compilar el portage 2.2.2( ahora si he podidido) me contestaron con un poco de mal rollo, jejeje, en fin.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> la carga del kernel se para unos 60segundos y luego sigue pero sin cargar el firmware que entiendo ya esta puesto por defecto

 

no sé si será tu caso pero para algunas ati hay que instalar un firmware ( x11-drivers/radeon-ucode  ).

No me hagas mucho caso tampoco, la única ati que tengo es una 9600 ( r300), no tengo experiencia en linux con otra cosa que no sea eso. 

Acaba de salir hoy el xf86-video-ati 6.14.0 que es necesario para hacer uso de algunas de las nuevas funcionalidades del kernel 2.6.38, imagino que en breve estará en portage ( o en el x11 overlay). Mientras tanto hay que tirar de git.

 *Quote:*   

> el portage 2.2.2 que da soporte a eapi-4

 

eapi4 está soportado por las versiones >=portage-2.1.9.27 y >=2.2.0_alpha11.

para ver una breve descripción de cada eapi puedes acudir aqui p.ej. : 

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/ebuild-writing/eapi/index.html

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   la carga del kernel se para unos 60segundos y luego sigue pero sin cargar el firmware que entiendo ya esta puesto por defecto 
> 
> no sé si será tu caso pero para algunas ati hay que instalar un firmware ( x11-drivers/radeon-ucode  ).
> 
> No me hagas mucho caso tampoco, la única ati que tengo es una 9600 ( r300), no tengo experiencia en linux con otra cosa que no sea eso. 
> ...

 

si es un tema muy extraño use ucode en 2.6.37 y detectaba 3d(usando paquetes git-9999 libdrm, xorg-server...) otra cosa es que funcionara, ahora ni poniendo config_drm_radeon) como <*> (que teoricamente ya lleva el firmware incluido) ni poniendo como modulo con ucode carga el firmware.  

Si acabo de leer los nuevos xf86-ati-video pero no estan disponibles, ahora estoy usando 

```
=media-libs/mesa-9999

=x11-libs/libdrm-9999

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-9999

=x11-base/xorg-server-9999

=x11-proto/randrproto-9999

=x11-proto/xextproto-9999
```

pero el xorg-drivers me da error de compilación, lo que me molesta es que poniendo el config_drm_radeon como * , no carge el firmware eso me preocupa, de todas formas lo pondré como M hasta ahora me ha funcionado, pero sin poder compilar xorg-server-1.10 o 9999 poco puedo hacer.

En cuanto a portage yo estaba usando 2.2.1.1 y me pedía pusiera el 2.2.2 para compilar un paquete que pedia el eapi-4, al usar funtoo supongo que las versiones portage serán diferentes( o eso me dado cuenta según parece), de momento me funciona perfectamente el funtoo a ver como sigue.  Veo que el eapi-4 es un conjunto de normas que ha de seguir el portage, pero aunque lea lo que es , es damasiado técnico para entenderlo correctamente para mi.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

bueno ya estan en portage los xf86-video-ati-6.14.0, el 3d funciona bajo opengl, aunque es muy inestable , se rompe si se usan ciertos efectos del KDE, y solo con radeon-ucode, cargando como modulo el drivers radeon en el kernel, ya que si pongo como <*> el firmware del 2.6.38-r3 git3, no se activa el 3d y el boot de inicio se para como 2 minutos.

Bueno ahora a esperar que salga xorg-server 1.10 a ver que tal, poco a poco parece que va llegando.

El problema por el cual cree el post referente a la consola persiste, a saber que diablos pasa, solo se arregla a medias forzando desde grub con video=1280x1024-24@60, algo que curiosamente usando kms no debería ya funcionar.

Uso mesa con gallium.

saludos, adéu.

----------

